# My Shanty - Pics and Rough Plans



## BilgeRat (Mar 30, 2002)

LineStretcher, Just about done with the shanty. Made a couple of mods. Will post pics when completed.

I have 1 last question. I just got the mr buddy heater and new coleman northstart propane lantern to use in it. My only concern is venting the gases from these 2 items.

Should I go ahead and cut a vent on each end or from your experience forget about cutting the vents?

If yes,
I was thinking of putting in a 3" x 5" vent on each end about 14 inches up from the door and slight to the left. Do you think the hole size is big enough?

by the way, got the mr buddy heater for 59 and change from Gander mountain. They matched TSC price of 69.63 and then took the difference off the match price. You have to ask for this match and difference.


----------



## MOMS (Dec 11, 2000)

really nice shack. how long did it take to build? what do you figure cost in all?


----------



## LineStretcher (Oct 31, 2003)

BilgeRat,

I used a Mr. Heater Buddy in it last year. I just kept one of the doors open a crack. Also, because the tarp is not attached at the bottom, it does allow a small draft.

That being said, and after seeing numerous posts about people getting carbon monoxide poisoning, I will be putting in a couple of 3" diameter vents at the top of each end above the doors. This should allow the bad air to escape and the good air to come in without allowing too much cold. I bought them at a harware store for about $2 each



















MOMS,

Thanks,

I had some of the material already but I would guess that you could build this thing for under $150 (Canadian) depending on the type of plywood, tarp, hardware, etc. you want to use.

If you are anything like me you've probably got a jar full of screws and washers, leftover 2x2, plywood, hinges, plexiglass, etc.
The plywood and tarp are the major items but once you start buying the hardware it can really add up.
I wasn't really cost conscious because I have wanted to build a shanty for a couple of years and it was a good project. I sit behind a desk all day so it felt good to get some sawdust stirred up.
I painted everything before I put it together so it took me a couple of weekends to complete.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

About 15 years ago I built a simalar shanty, I have had other shantys and use a fish trap alot but still have and use the home made shanty quite a bit. It is warmer and I like it for night fishing too. My shanty heats well with a lantern. I have conduit runners and the thing pulls real easy. Some times if I am taking a quad I put the shanty in the truck first and drive the quad on top. I used two conduits for the stretcers on top and it will stand up to any wind. My shanty is 4x6 with a one peice floor, the ends fold onto the floor for transport. We often set mine up and throw alll the gear in it and pull it out set up.


----------

